# Ohio Outbackers - What Trips Do You Have Planned This Year



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking for fellow Ohio Outbackers to camp with. We are in the Northcentral Ohio area. Right now we have a trip planned to the Butler Mohican KOA on May 9-11. It's a one day free weekend with KOA, pay for one night get the 2nd night free. The only other trip we have booked right now is the Midwest Outback Rally June 6-8 at Natural Springs Resort. We are hoping to find other Ohio Outbackers to camp with this season, let us know if you are interested and where you are going or would like to go.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Looking for fellow Ohio Outbackers to camp with. We are in the Northcentral Ohio area. Right now we have a trip planned to the Butler Mohican KOA on May 9-11. It's a one day free weekend with KOA, pay for one night get the 2nd night free. The only other trip we have booked right now is the Midwest Outback Rally June 6-8 at Natural Springs Resort. We are hoping to find other Ohio Outbackers to camp with this season, let us know if you are interested and where you are going or would like to go.


Hi CTD. Come on down and see us in the Hocking Hills! We're seasonal campers at Scenic View Campground near Logan. Google their website for more info. Lots of hiking at Old Man's Cave and beautiful scenery. We're there most every weekend. Love to see you. Enjoy!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

come to the factory rally it will be a blast!!!. Also the niagra falls rally looks great!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

mike said:


> come to the factory rally it will be a blast!!!. Also the niagra falls rally looks great!!!


Can't make the factory rally because of work, we are on shutdown the week before but go back during the rally and I can't use up my vacation that early. Niagra Falls would be great but we already have one major trip planned this year (to Talladega, Alabama for Nascar in October) and with diesel prices at $4 a gallon I don't think we want to plan another major long trip. Looks like everything else this year will be here in Ohio or close in nieghboring states.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

CTD

It might be a bit far for you from Central Ohio but the Cincinnati/Northern KY Outbackers are having a mini rally at Big Bone Lick State Park in Northern KY this weekend. If interested, be sure to confirm availability for a pot as there were only a few left as of last week.

T&V


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There's a rally in SE Mich in August. We might have one more Ohioan(sp???) crashing it!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nathan said:


> There's a rally in SE Mich in August. We might have one more Ohioan(sp???) crashing it!


 We looked at it and we were going to go but it is a NO PET park and we always take our two dogs, SO I gues we won't be attending that one. We were really looking forward to going up to it too.


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

going to cross creek april 18 and june 14. thinking about going to the midwest rally june 6. Alum creek July4, and probably indian lake memorial day. That's about it so far. Us newbie's have to get use to the ins and outs of the camper!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

June 6 - Ohio Rally
July 3 - 7 Hueston Woods SP

Also, going to Mohican SP later in the summer but I am not sure of the date.

Drop me an PM if you want more info.

See ya at the Ohio Rally.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kenstand said:


> June 6 - Ohio Rally
> July 3 - 7 Hueston Woods SP
> 
> Also, going to Mohican SP later in the summer but I am not sure of the date.
> ...


 Have you ever been to Mohican Adventures campground? We camped there a couple of times last year. It flooded out really bad a couple years ago and now they have totally redone the whole place and put in a ton of new campsites with full hook ups. It's out on St. Rte. 3 at the end of Wally Road.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

We are pretty new to the Outbackers group. We bought a 26rs last summer as our first camper so we are just getting started. We are in west central Ohio. Don't really have any trips planned yet - but will be looking.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

simpson said:


> We are pretty new to the Outbackers group. We bought a 26rs last summer as our first camper so we are just getting started. We are in west central Ohio. Don't really have any trips planned yet - but will be looking.


simpson-

Welcome to "The Group"!







You should join us at the "Midwest Rally", June 6-8 at New Paris, OH. I do not believe that's far from you. Check it out in the "Rally Forum". We'd all like to meet you.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. New Paris is probably about an hour for us. We may try that one.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Myself and whodey got the rally together at Natural Springs. Someone else needs to get another 1 together, the more we grt in this area the better chance we have of getting together.

INFO Check out Little Farm On the River Resort we have 8 sites reserved for the 2nd weekend in Oct 10th for Howlleen weekend its a Blast. Check my albums for pics from last year
Visit My Website

littlr farm


----------

